# Emmy Fashion Police



## KimmyAnn_678 (Sep 22, 2009)

Did Khloe Kardashian annoy anyone else?  And what fashion expertise do she and Heather Longboobs bring to the table?  I fast forwarded thru most of the program I was so annoyed


----------



## choozen1ne (Sep 22, 2009)

I was wondering why Khloe felt the need to talk about what other people are wearing - to me she looks like a hot mess a lot of times


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 22, 2009)

yeah well what really annoys me the most is how literally for every dress she goes, "well i feel like" . . . why do you have to use the phrase i feel like every freakin sentence?! But agree, I don't see what qualified her to be critiquing  the outfits.


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 23, 2009)

And did you notice that Khloe hated most of the outfits, even when the people who were actually qualified to judge fashion liked it? She annoyed the crap out of me.


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Sep 23, 2009)

So it wasn't just me!   I love Chelsea Lately and Heather McDonald is really funny and does some awesome parodies of people. They are both E! personalities... maybe with the recession E! couldn't afford to go outside the network for talent LOL.


----------

